# Northern NSW Licensing Branch -- Public Warning



## antiphile (29/11/15)

*Grafton, NSW. 29 Nov 15 -- For Immediate Release*​
Northern NSW Police Command have today released photofit images of several persons of interest following a number of incidents in Grafton yesterday afternoon and evening.

"it is extremely important that none of these people should be approached" said Acting Inspector Eyedunnit. "They are to be considered very drunk and dangerous".

"The gravity of these incidents do not allow us to name any suspected perpetrators as it is expected these matters will be before the NSW Supreme Court soon", he added.

Insp Eyedunnit added "We are encouraging anyone within a 400 kilometre radius of Grafton to ensure they lock their doors and windows, and to make certain no keys are left in the ignition of any vehicle. While our trained bloodhounds will easily detect the stale odour of alcohol, it may still be several days before they sober up sufficiently to locate the entire gang".

"We have many leads and expect this matter to be resolved before next weekend".


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/11/15)

I am so glad I had something to eat


----------



## bkmad (29/11/15)

Speaking to a local fireman today he mentioned seeing a couple of blokes staggering around Grafton last night almost unable to stand. I wondered which of you it was.


----------



## Bribie G (29/11/15)

That shot of me (guy with white hair with stripy shirt) accurately depicts the moment I emptied my first glass of Coopers Dark Ale and saw God.


----------



## antiphile (29/11/15)

Bribie G: That may have been when you saw god, but by 8 pm, all of us _were_ god.

As for that comment, bkmad, the phrase "the pot calling the kettle" springs to mind. 

Meanwhile, I'm a bit peed off with the Duckyman. I thought we all agreed I was to be the effeminate one, but after seeing Image 3 it's obvious he's claimed that persona for himself!


----------



## GABBA110360 (29/11/15)

i'm a bit confused about anything after 8 pm
dunno nothing


----------



## antiphile (29/11/15)

Welcome to my world, Gabba. But in my case, it doesn't matter what the time is.


----------



## GABBA110360 (29/11/15)

as i said this morning when you had that much loose change laying around you have had a big day/night
ham on toast back at yamba was good /badly needed
no golf though I got outta that


----------



## Arghonaut (29/11/15)

Fun times, didn't wake up nearly as badly as i thought i would  Don't think you even made it till 8pm Gabba!

Had a quick drive around this morning but didn't see anyone braving the storm to cook bacon and eggs in the park, so headed on home.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/11/15)

I stayed and drank Makers Mark for a bit


----------



## MartinOC (29/11/15)

I'm curious why there were eating-irons conveniently wrapped on the tables. Were the beers THAT chewy???


----------



## GABBA110360 (29/11/15)

i'm sure between us we must have put a dint in a keg of dark ale


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/11/15)

I know we put a VERY big dent in the Guinness keg


----------



## antiphile (29/11/15)

MartinOC said:


> I'm curious why there were eating-irons conveniently wrapped on the tables. Were the beers THAT chewy???


Did you notice, Martin, none of them were unwrapped? I was all for it, of course, but the rest of them called me a big girl for suggesting we use cutlery to cut up the galaxy pellets before having them as main course.

Those guys consider etiquette to be opening up the window to spit. :beerbang:


----------



## shaunous (29/11/15)

Can't see any if me there, only well behaved one there I reckon.


----------



## antiphile (29/11/15)

Sorry 'bout that Shaun. There was nearly a riot from the other money launderers when I tried to take the camera into the TAB-bet part of the establishment and I truly feared for my life.


----------



## TheWiggman (29/11/15)

Always interesting to see the faces behind the names. 
There's BribieG, and judging by that shirt pretty sure I've picked Stu.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/11/15)

We always swap shirts and underpants before any photo's are taken


----------



## GABBA110360 (1/12/15)

I don't remember a great deal of the latter part of the drinking proceedings but it must have been all good.


----------



## Bribie G (1/12/15)

You spent ten hours dead for taxation purposes.


----------



## GABBA110360 (1/12/15)

bribie
your probably right I don't remember going upstairs let alone finding thr bloody room but I did so i'll put that into challenges met for 2015 lol


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/12/15)

Lucky we stayed where we were cause the next pub had Coopers Vintage & Artisan ale on tap, as I found out last night B)


----------



## GABBA110360 (1/12/15)

MMMMMMMMMMMMM PROBABLY RIGHT LOL


----------



## shaunous (1/12/15)

I'm going there this weekend then. Can't believe that pub is serving good beer.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/12/15)

Yeah its a bit of a shock


----------

